# frage wegen 3.3v und 5v spannungen am nt



## rebel85 (30. August 2011)

hallo,
wofür sind genau die 3.3V und 5.0V spannungen da im pc system....?
und warum gibs da so viele unterschiede in der leistung????
24A bis 35A im bereich 700Watt NT's
was ist da gut und ratsam????
meins hat momentan (3-4 jahr altes bequiet nt) 3.3V mit 35A und 5V mit 30A
das was mir aussuchte hat bei 3.3V 30A und bei 5V 28A
und atx 2.2 standart.....
kann mir mal wer helfen und mich aufklären?
mfg


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. August 2011)

Früher, vor langer langer Zeit wurde aus der +5V Leitung die CPU gespeist, daher brauchte man eine starke +5V Leitung und auch eine hohe +5V/+3,3V kombinierte Leistung. 
Als ATX spezifiziert wurde, sollten einige Komponenten direkt aus dem Netzteil gespeist werden. 

In diesen Tagen werden diese Spannungen kaum noch benötigt, so dass es im Prinzip egal ist, wie stark diese Leitungen bei einem Netzteil sind.
Benötigt wird die +5V Leitung aber noch von einigen Laufwerken (insbesondere einige 2,5" Laufwerke werden ausschließlich von der +5V Leitung gespeist), aber auch noch für einige Dinge auf dem Board wird diese Spannung teilweise benötigt.

Die Komponenten brauchen diese Spannungen eigentlich kaum noch bzw verwenden sie selten.


----------



## Aoi (30. August 2011)

Siehe Wikipedia.



> Die Spannungen werden u. A. für folgende gebraucht:
> 
> 
> +12 V: CPU, Grafikkarte, Laufwerke
> ...


----------



## Westcoast (30. August 2011)

Die USB Versorgungsspannung läuft z.B. komplett über 5Volt schienen. Festplatten/HDDs/ SSDs werden auch komplett aus 5Volt gespeist.
3,3V wird  für bestimme PCI Karten benötigt. man kann auch gehäuselüfter über entsprechende spannungen laufen lassen. 

die 12 voltschienen braucht man für grafikkarten usw., starke ampereschienen sind für highendkarten wichtig. 
12 volt ampereschienen sind verschieden je nach hersteller, spiegelt sich auch im preis, entweder teurer oder billiger. 
ausserdem kann die anzahl der 12 voltschienen varieren.


----------



## Aoi (30. August 2011)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Die USB Versorgungsspannung läuft z.B. komplett über 5Volt schienen. Festplatten/HDDs/ SSDs werden auch komplett aus 5Volt gespeist.



3,5" Festplatten brauchen für ihre Motoren aber 12 Volt. Sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. August 2011)

uhm ,ne externe festplatte zb über usb 3 hat immer 5 volt da der usb port einfach keine 12 unterstützt und wenn dann mit externen eigenen netzteil,das ist also ziemlich modell und grössenabhängig und lässt sich nicht so leicht verallgemeinern


----------



## rebel85 (30. August 2011)

also reichen die leistungen locker aus mit 25A / 25A ???
hmmm okay

mfg


----------



## 45thFuchs (31. August 2011)

Da brauchst du dir eigentlich gar keine sorgen zu machen,das netzteil ist vom nennwert her ja sowieso schon ziemlich überdimensioniert wenn du keine 2 grafikkarten hast,und auch auf nem 500watt netzteil kannst du schon ne menge pripherie und laufwerke loslassen ohne das sie weichkochen,das einzige was wohl zu beachten ist ist oft der markenunterschied,manche sagen 550w zum beispiel und nennen das aber als normalleistung ,diese können sogar ein paar watt mehr wegstecken,billighersteller sagen oft dann zb die selbe wattzahl ,was dann aber der absolute grenzwert wäre wobei das teil schon fast kocht,also allein die watt und ampere zahl reicht da leider nie aus um endgültig zu beschliessen obs gut ist,wenns ein e5 ist noch dann müsste es eigentlich ein relatif gutes sein,hab auch mal eins gehabt und war damit relatif zufrieden .


----------



## rebel85 (31. August 2011)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir eigentlich gar keine sorgen zu machen,das netzteil ist vom nennwert her ja sowieso schon ziemlich überdimensioniert wenn du keine 2 grafikkarten hast,und auch auf nem 500watt netzteil kannst du schon ne menge pripherie und laufwerke loslassen ohne das sie weichkochen,das einzige was wohl zu beachten ist ist oft der markenunterschied,manche sagen 550w zum beispiel und nennen das aber als normalleistung ,diese können sogar ein paar watt mehr wegstecken,billighersteller sagen oft dann zb die selbe wattzahl ,was dann aber der absolute grenzwert wäre wobei das teil schon fast kocht,also allein die watt und ampere zahl reicht da leider nie aus um endgültig zu beschliessen obs gut ist,wenns ein e5 ist noch dann müsste es eigentlich ein relatif gutes sein,hab auch mal eins gehabt und war damit relatif zufrieden .


 
ja meins müsste ein e 5 er sein....


----------



## Aoi (31. August 2011)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> uhm ,ne externe festplatte zb über usb 3 hat immer 5 volt da der usb port einfach keine 12 unterstützt und wenn dann mit externen eigenen netzteil,das ist also ziemlich modell und grössenabhängig und lässt sich nicht so leicht verallgemeinern


 
Schon Klar USB hat nur 5 V. Externe Festplatten in der Größe von 3,5" haben deshalb auch eigentlich immer ein zusätzliches Netzteil. Von daher war meine Aussage nicht verkehrt.

Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber ich kenne keine externe USB Festplatte in 3,5", die ohne zusätzliches Netzteil auskommt.

Zum Thema: Ja heutzutage bracuht man auf die 5V und 3,3V Schienen weniger Achten. Die haben meistens genug Power, vorallem bei Markennetzteilen.


----------

